
If you can’t code, you have no business managing engineers - gbourne1
https://medium.com/@geoffbourne/if-you-cant-code-you-have-no-business-managing-engineers-5a2b81e40c56
======
vgy7ujm
BS. When a manager is managing a department rather than one scrum team
understanding business and people management is much more important. Delegate
the technical stuff to architects and team leaders. The worst managers are the
top engineers that has to be promoted but does not understand people
management or business and insist on doing technical work instead of their
actual job. There is simply not enough time to keep up with the coding if you
are doing your best to actually be a good manager.

